# Search does not work



## jishaq (Oct 17, 2009)

Hey guys,

Newbie here, doing research on ECB and WSM and ABT and all that good stuff.  I know there is tons of useful information in these forums, but unfortunately the forum search tool does not work _at all_ for me so I have to post what are likely to be FAQs.

Here is a formal bug report.  Am I doing something stupid, or is search broken?  

Thanks!
-Jeff

*Forum search doesn't work*

1) Go to Charcoal Smokers forum:  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...play.php?f=108

2) Observe the following threads show up in the list:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82495
"UDS Smoker Questions"

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82846
"Uds >?"

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82765
"UDS Build(s)..."

3) Click "Search this Forum" on right side above msgs.  Type in "UDS" (without double-quotes) in the search box, and hit GO button

*Actual*: Search results screen shows up with "The following errors occured with your search: 1.  Sorry - no matches.  Please try some different terms."
*Expected*: Search yields at least the three threads observed in Step 2), as well as many others.
*Notes*: Using default search criteria of: 
Search by Key Word : Key Word(s) "*UDS*", "*Search Entire Posts*"
Search by User Name : User Name field is blank; Find Posts by User, Exact name is checked (same results if unchecked)
Find Threads with "at least 0 replies";
"Find Posts from "Any Date and Newer";
Sort Results by "Relevancy in Descending Order";
Show Results as "Threads";
Search in Forum(s) : "*Charcoal Smokers*"; "Also search in child forums" is checked.


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 17, 2009)

Stop on by roll call and introduce yourself and your smokers/grills. This will give other members a chance to give you a warm greeting. It's all good my friend.


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 17, 2009)

Words have to be 4 letters long and that sometimes is a problem. Not sure exactly what the reason is.


----------

